# UK nuclear submarine collides with merchant vessel off Gibraltar



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh dear. Can they really be trusted with Trident missiles?

UK nuclear submarine collides with merchant vessel off Gibraltar - BBC News


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

If I am parked and a car hits my car them I am in collision with another car. That does not mean I caused the collision. In this case it might have been the fault of the other ship


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

ElaineG said:


> If I am parked and a car hits my car them I am in collision with another car. That does not mean I caused the collision. In this case it might have been the fault of the other ship


Not in this case as they should not have been anywhere near another vessel and have (so we are told) the most advanced system on board to prevent this assuming the muppets were awake.


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Having sailed in the Strait of Gibraltar, I know it is worse than the M25 on a busy day,t with traffic in both directions, so avoiding other ships is not as simple as many might think


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ElaineG said:


> Having sailed in the Strait of Gibraltar, I know it is worse than the M25 on a busy day,t with traffic in both directions, so avoiding other ships is not as simple as many might think


In that case, it's hardly the ideal place to train people how to steer a submarine with nuclear weapons on board.

Trainee commander may have been in control when £1bn nuclear sub damaged in collision


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> In that case, it's hardly the ideal place to train people how to steer a submarine with nuclear weapons on board.
> 
> Trainee commander may have been in control when £1bn nuclear sub damaged in collision


I thought the info I saw said there were no nuclear weapons on board,:It was nuclear powered.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

This accident is interesting because of where the damage is. If, I wanted to take my nuclear sub into a port and avoid an international incident, this is precisely where I'd damage it! No nuclear or moving parts,and highly visible.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ElaineG said:


> I thought the info I saw said there were no nuclear weapons on board,:It was nuclear powered.


You're right, sorry. But if the nuclear reactor that powered it had been damaged, there could have been disastrous consequences, no?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

VFR said:


> Not in this case as they should not have been anywhere near another vessel and have (so we are told) the most advanced system on board to prevent this *assuming the muppets were awake*.


A very very rude comment.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

While I respect the work of the armed forces, _ they crashed their ship._

Which is an extremely silly thing to do. So I'd agree that in this case, they managed to get closer to the work of The Great Gonzo than you'd hope competent naval professionals ever would.


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

JulyB said:


> While I respect the work of the armed forces, [*they crashed their ship.
> 
> .*


*

it might have been the fault of the other ship*


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> A very very rude comment.


2 very's 

Get a grip as it was very mild (very very) compared to what the Captain & EO will now be subject to.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Whose fault was it?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

*Opps !*

Found on the web ........
On 13 November 2002, the USS Oklahoma City collided with the Leif Hoegh liquefied natural gas tanker Norman Lady, east of the Strait of Gibraltar. No one on either vessel was hurt, and there were no leaks of oil from fuel tanks and no threat to the environment, but the submarine sustained damage to her periscope and sail area, and put into La Maddalena, Sardinia, for repairs. Her commanding officer, Commander Richard Voter, was relieved of his command on 30 November. One other officer and two enlisted crew members also were disciplined for dereliction of duty.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Whose fault was it?


Well, we have to assume it was ours, don't we


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Whose fault was it?


Not yet officially confirmed, the RN are having an inquiry, but the British defense minister has apologised to his Spanish counterpart.

Reino Unido pide perdón a España por el accidente del 'HMS Ambush'...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

JulyB, accidents happen in all walks of life, I'm retired army and nursing and it really really pees me off when I see numpty posts that insult people who not only train hard but work hard to help protect us.

Worry not, after brexit you can, I'm sure, rely on the professionalism and dedication of the Spanish armed forces to save your ass.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

VFR said:


> 2 very's
> 
> Get a grip as it was very mild (very very) compared to what the Captain & EO will now be subject to.


Two very very to emphasise the disgust I felt when I read the offensive post. I'm ex army and know that the captain of the sub will have an ass kicking and as poop rolls downhill so will all involved which is how it should be but please, please (yes to pleases)don't knock folk doing a job you could in all likelihood either not do or not be prepared to do.

So don't tell me to get a grip.


----------



## EuroPat (Jul 25, 2016)

For real drama with submarines in the Straits of Gibraltar read 'The Boat' by Lothar-Günther Buchheim — gets things in perspective!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> JulyB, accidents happen in all walks of life, I'm retired army and nursing and it really really pees me off when I see numpty posts that insult people who not only train hard but work hard to help protect us.
> 
> Worry not, after brexit you can, I'm sure, rely on the professionalism and dedication of the Spanish armed forces to save your ass.


Protect us from what ?


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> JulyB, accidents happen in all walks of life, I'm retired army and nursing and it really really pees me off when I see numpty posts that insult people who not only train hard but work hard to help protect us.
> 
> Worry not, after brexit you can, I'm sure, rely on the professionalism and dedication of the Spanish armed forces to save your ass.


Well, since I've already worked with the Spanish armed forces and know that they actually are pretty professional, and I already live in Spain, I'm fine with that, thank you very much, as I already DO 'rely on the Spanish armed forces to save my ass'. Although as has been pointed out, this particular ass doesn't often really need saving.

And I appreciate that they probably train hard and are doing their best. However, it was a pretty unfortunate mistake they seem to have made.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have to say, mistakes happen they happen everywhere. it is uncomfortable I know, but it was an error, they happen. When I was nursing, mistakes happen, no one is infallible, apart from........


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I worked with the Spanish army some years ago ... I hope they have improved a lot over time


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The submarine incident could have a silver lining. Although no elevated radioactivity levels have been found in the area, ecologists have called for a clear protocol and emergency planning for any future radioactive leaks in the region. Gibraltar is where Britain usually sends its nuclear submarines for repair, so there is always a possibility, however remote, that another more serious accident could happen.

Ecologistas no hallan restos de radioactividad por el submarino · Campo de Gibraltar · Andalucía Información.


----------

